# JBL 500gm Bottles



## nrwatson (21 Aug 2008)

How long should these bottles last mine are lasting three weeks max


----------



## TDI-line (21 Aug 2008)

What size tank do you have?


----------



## nrwatson (23 Aug 2008)

A rio 180


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Aug 2008)

nrwatson said:
			
		

> How long should these bottles last mine are lasting three weeks max


a 2kg bottle lasted 4 months on my tank, so on a rio 180 that sounds about right for a 500g bottle!


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

upgrade to a 2kg, when gas suppliers fill the bottles your not paying for the gas as such, more for the time of the guy filling it. MA have a policy of regardless of the size bottle its allaways Â£14 to fill it whether its 500g or 2/5kg. its way cheaper in the long run. for the price of one 2 kg bottle it would cost you 4 times as much for 500g 

Â£14 for 2 kg bottle

to get the equivalent in a 500g bottle =4 x Â£14 =Â£56

yjats based on my MA store.

mark


----------



## johnny70 (23 Aug 2008)

which MA do you use Mark? do they all do it? I've been to The Duckeries, but haven't seen any evidence they do CO2 refills, I keep forgetting to ask


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

i use MA @ eastbridgford. its allaways been there policy, not sure about other branches though. it's saved me a fortune


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Aug 2008)

I use the disposable bottles on my Rio 180 and they last for about 3 months!  If it's the disposable ones you're using then you can get them from here and these are high capcity bottles that contain 600g.  If it's a refillable bottle then can you use a Fire Extinguisher?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> If it's a refillable bottle then can you use a Fire Extinguisher?



re fillable bottles and disposable bottles are different threads i think. users must check before purchasing. i bought disposable when i first started using co2 and they were the wrong ones 

mark


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

just spoted the adapter in your link ed. still cheaper to use a FE though.

mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just wasn't sure as he just said 500g bottles and JBL make sets with both refillable and disposable 500g bottles!  Thought I'd give him the link and he could see if they looked like those!

Disposable are much smaller threads than refillable, but I think some people found that some regs don't fit FEs very well either.

I agree an FE's the way to go if it's refillable and it'll fit his reg, that's why I said that!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Aug 2008)

Johhny they dont do it, they do have some 2Kg bottles, i hate to tell you the price Â£60 my jaw dropped to the floor!


----------



## nrwatson (23 Aug 2008)

No it is the reusable 500g JBL bottle
Yes all Maidenhead aquatics charge 15Â£ a bottle Or Iver does as well 
Does the 2 KG bottle attach directly to the JBL regulator/solenoid
Thanks


----------



## JamesM (23 Aug 2008)

My local MA want Â£80 to fill a 2kg bottle


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> My local MA want Â£80 to fill a 2kg bottle



your joking right?


----------



## JamesM (23 Aug 2008)

I wish I was mate 

It took him a week to find out if he could even fill an FE, as he thought I was messing him around :?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> t took him a week to find out if he could even fill an FE, as he thought I was messing him around :?



thats shocking. what do you do for refills then?


----------



## JamesM (23 Aug 2008)

I don't  I've got to get a new bottle every time


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

how much you paying for them? that must be getting pricey for you.


----------



## JamesM (23 Aug 2008)

Â£15 each + postage from Dan. And yup, I had to scrap plans for the 4ft tank going high tech because of the co2 usage. I have all the kit too 

[edit to add] I'm going to try the other reg and solenoid this weekend to see if that one is any better on usage... if it is I'll replace the faulty one and all systems will be go again 

Got to stay in the wife's good books with Christmas just around the corner


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Got to stay in the wife's good books with Christmas just around the corner



easy tiger, it ages away yet!   



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Â£15 each + postage from Dan. And yup, I had to scrap plans for the 4ft tank going high tech because of the co2 usage. I have all the kit too



shame mate. narrow your leak down and get scaping brother   

mark


----------



## JamesM (23 Aug 2008)

Experience tells me that from this point in the year, Christmas has a nasty way of pouncing on me  


I've got one of the boys in the pub working on getting a pub co2 bottle, which he'll hopefully be able to fill. His boss is a *beeping beep beep* though, so we shall see... There's not even any welding refill around here ffs


----------

